# My TV is messing up.



## BigMoab (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, 
I have recently come across a problem that been happening lately with certain PS3 games. I was playing GT5 and at certain times my TV would mess up and a screen would pop up with different colours and this was the only game it happened to until last night, I was playing Black Ops and had some Valkyrie Rockets and every time I would go to kill someone the impact would mess up my screen with different colours?? But it doesn't always happen on impacts it sometimes just does it randomly. I fear my TV is dying as this has never ever happened before and my TV is nearly 4 years old which isn't long. It happens only when im playing games.

Here is a picture of what I mean. It varies is colour and sometimes just switches off completely and as i stated it only happens in games, everything else on the PS3 works fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------

